# has anyone else noticed that we never post



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

any pics of our fish we catch? I don't recall any. we need to start doing that because it is a flyfishing forum and that is part of it to right?


----------



## Eastwood (Jul 20, 2004)

*Pic*

Here's a Drum from Baffin.


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

Did you catch that after dark?


----------



## jcasisa (May 21, 2004)

I would love to post a pic of the fish I have caught ... and as soon as I catch one on my fly rod, I will be posting it everywhere that will let me. I might even take an ad out in the Austin paper. Hopefully this weekend, while I am down in Port A.

Wish me luck!!
-J


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

*Here's a few pics*

I caught these on the Bighorn River in Montana the first week of December. Unbelievable fishing, we were averaging 25 fish per man each day.


----------



## Captain 9 (May 2, 2006)

This is what we do down south! My second and third favorite fish on fly!


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't know how to post pics, but you can check out my avatar... 45 lb. bull dolphin caught in cabo on a special "live" sardine fly.


----------

